# 88 Stanza GXE Starter removal



## jake (Nov 4, 2004)

Let me hopefully qualify myself worthy of your help. There is very little I would not try in my garage on the many older cars owned over the years employing books and asking around. I do not think I have met my match, but wisdom has prevailed. 

I currently have an 88 Stanza GXE in my garage that will not turnover, all lights and radio work. Cleaned battery connections, tried new battery, have battery voltage at starter main lug, when key is turned 12 volts shows up at starter solenoid connection. My conclusion is the starter/solenoid is bad. My problem is getting it off the car. Bought the Haynes Manual, it said remove the two bolts and remove starter. Went to the Public Library and searched the many in depth manuals to find the same basic description. Searched the web and found very little. 

To date I have managed to undo the two bolts and remove some of the easy stuff (have about eight hour invested so far) and still have no idea how that started will possibly come out, let alone how it will go back in. Removal from the top; it looks like the intake manifold needs to come off plus what ever else is hidden under it, from the bottom the steering rack and exhaust need to come off or possibility the engine needs to come out. 

Don’t mind doing the work just want to do what is necessary. If you wish to help, thank you very much in advance. The car belongs to my son who is at college and he will also forever be in debt to you. 

Thanks


----------



## barisclosed (Feb 13, 2005)

*88 stanza starter removal*

Hey Jake I figured out how to get those starters out I'm not sure if you are still trying to get yours out, but you have to unbolt the mount that supports the intake manifold, then you can swing it back a little bit, so the starter will slide out from the top, you need to remove all of the air intake system though. There is two bolts that you have to get from underneith to free the mount, on you can leave on, its the one that is connected to the rod that goes back paralell to the shift linkage. that bolt you leave in will be the pivot point for the mount. I think those two bolts below are 14 mm and there are two on top that are connected to the back of the intake manifold right past the throttle body, those are two 10 mm nuts I thinkg, anyhow, once you get those out the starte should come free with a little tinkering, good luck


----------



## robsaari (Dec 26, 2004)

*88 stanza starter removal*

I'm having the same problem on my wife's '88 Stanza. The starter is shot, but getting it out is an ordeal. I've removed the intake support bracket and the breather assembly (where the ignition coils are mounted). In order to gain access to the lower starter bolt, I've removed the flex pipe at the end of the exhaust mainifold as well as one of the engine-to-transmission braces.

After unbolting the starter, I can slide it backwards and swing it out a little, but not enough to clear the transmission. As far as I can tell, the only way to get the starter out is to remove the center-rear engine mount.

Geesh!

I've been unable to find a factory repair manual and the publisher doesn't print them any more. Does anybody have a manual that tells exactly what has to be done to pull the starter?


----------

